
Your Laptop Ruined Your Life - vo2maxer
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/02/laptops-killed-work-life-balance/606334/
======
pickdenis
No Amanda, my laptop has not ruined my life. It has made it much more
bearable. Why not title this article "Unchecked greed ruined your and billions
of other lives?" Right, no one will click on that.

